# button buck



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

congrats:darkbeer:


----------



## Hartley1998 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Button Buck*

Congrats! Thats good practice for when a big buck shows up.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

well at least you got one! grats! I haven't even been out yet, but going Friday, and maybe Saturday morning, got a big buck on the train cam couple days in a row! good luck!


----------



## Hunterforlife (Feb 7, 2008)

nice job, congrats.


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Good job on that deer
:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats 
I still havent been out, and I prolly wnt thiss yr


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrads to you. It doesn't matter how big it is in most ways. It is just important that you can say, "Hey, I shot it with my bow" that is what makes you feel proud, and you should be really proud. Plus, it is more deer meat for the freezer.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Congrads to you. It doesn't matter how big it is in most ways. It is just important that you can say, "Hey, I shot it with my bow" that is what makes you feel proud, and you should be really proud. Plus, it is more deer meat for the freezer.


Kid, youre SOO inspirational!


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

congrats...... anything with a bow is a trophy! :darkbeer:


----------



## [ylee] (Aug 22, 2008)

yea i shot a button buck too last week...it was pretty small but it was some good eatin!! the backstrap tasted like steak!


----------

